# JEEP scratch build



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi guys here is another from my past a jeep which I built just after completing my M3 half track model all scratch built even the tyres.

regards Baz the old guy


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Those wheels are awesome. Do you have step by step tutorial on them? ?


----------



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Mr Milton,
I do not have a tutorial on them I am afraid I just simply cut two circles of plastic cut out the centres cut some sheet the right width glued the assembly to build up the rounded edge I used two or three layers of sheet then just round the edges with a file and sand paper the tread was achieved by cutting thin strips and then just glueing each one on in turn. quite a bit of work and time consuming but worth it in the end. her are a couple more pics.

regards Baz the old guy


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

awesome


----------



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

here are a few more pics ,thank you for the great comments,

regards Baz the old guy


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

alpink said:


> awesome


----------

